
Digital ad revenues down 30-50% YOY (Covid, GOOG, FB) - rckoepke
https://mule.substack.com/p/quantifying-the-adpocalypse
======
rckoepke
Another link shows cost of advertising on FB has dropped 70%. [0]

0:
[https://datastudio.google.com/u/0/reporting/9b7783e4-7b55-48...](https://datastudio.google.com/u/0/reporting/9b7783e4-7b55-4840-93bc-3c9469f519c6/page/UgdJB?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=We%20got%20the%20ban%20%F0%9F%94%A8&utm_campaign=theCLIKK%20Daily%20%5B033020%5D)

